# Where to rent a planer?



## sylvan

I am building a boat and need a planer or a bed sander for a couple of days to cut down/smooth some 1x8 redwood. At this point, it's not worth buying one. I have checked all the local rental stores. Anyone know a rental place around Houston for these machines?
thank you
Bryan


----------



## bill

might check/ask at a local high school...they have wood shop


----------



## EndTuition

You're building a boat. You need a planner. This is all the analysis you need to do. "Worth" is not a concept you want to apply to any project. LOL, post up what you get !!


----------



## sylvan

Yes- I am building a boat. I planned it ... unfortunately, this planner did not plan upon needing a planer. Since I did not plan upon purchasing the perfect planer, perhaps I need to rent one.


----------



## Bobby

Check out some pawn shops. You would be surprised what you may find.


----------



## liftologist

http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/1486008486.html

Check this out


----------



## liftologist

And this one


----------



## liftologist

liftologist said:


> And this one


http://houston.craigslist.org/tls/1476755201.html

Helps if I put the link...


----------



## sylvan

Liftologist
Thank you for the tip! I just bought the Delta planer on Craig's List..... just what I needed.
This is the thread on 2cool of my boat build. Moving forward again:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=221701


----------



## liftologist

sylvan said:


> Liftologist
> Thank you for the tip! I just bought the Delta planer on Craig's List..... just what I needed.
> This is the thread on 2cool of my boat build. Moving forward again:
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=221701


 Glad I could help... Craigslist has some good buys on just about everything. Keep us posted on the progress looks like a heck of a build!


----------



## Tortuga

MAN !!!!... that is gonna be one FINE boat, Sylvan..:cheers:


----------

